

4th Time's a Charm - How We Got Through the iPhone App Store's Reject-o-matic - jasonwong
http://blog.i5labs.com/3rd-times-the-charm-how-to-get-around-the-iph

======
erickhill
Interesting. Do they not explicitly state some of the issues discovered here
prior to submission?

~~~
jasonwong
If they do, they're not particularly clear about them. Every app developer
would love for Apple to post a page that CLEARLY lists rules and guidelines
for submission and reasons for rejection. 4 submissions delayed our app
hitting the market by about 2 months.

------
cakesy
Thank god we have another sound board, I am so happy that you got this amazing
app through. Maybe the app reviewers were giving you a hint, like do we really
need another sound board. Surely >1000 is enough?

